# newly revamped planted 125



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello everyone 
As my first post I will share a picture of a work in progress of my newly revamped planted 125g sa/ca cichlid tank. Let me know what you think


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on laying this tank out. Looks great!

Welcome to C-F!!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful, simply beautiful! This is the epiphany of natrual aquascaping to me. Like you took a chunk of a hidden pond in the Amazonia and brought it home. How long has the tank been up and running? I'm looking to do similar with my wifes new 100gal.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Altum angels or geophagus would look awesome in that tank! Wish I had the skill to set up a planted tank but then again thats why I stick to mbuna


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2014)

6 Geophagus Red Head Tapajos are on their way right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2014)

This tank was previously set up as more of a cichlid/community tank with different plants and substrate. I revamped this tank with new wood, substrate and fish just over a week ago


----------



## atgscape (Oct 14, 2014)

Love it, looks so natural. Can you post some more pictures showing more details?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking good - can you provide some more details on the plants and lighting used? Can't tell if they are Vals, thin java ferns, or crypt spiralis or something completely different.


----------

